# Where is serial number on Tom Kellog Merlin?



## rcommbikes (Oct 3, 2011)

We saw a Tom Kellog Merlin frame road bike a while back. We strongly suspect that it was stolen at some point before the current rider got it. We looked the frame over pretty closely and found no serial number nor did we see where one had obviously been removed. Checked bb, seat stays, head tube, chain stays/dropouts. The police advised us that they can do nothing w/o a serial number. Did earlyMerlins have serial numbers? If so, where?

Thanks.


----------



## wanyx4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Check inside the right side seat stay, you'll have to remove the wheel to see it.


----------

